# Guide de bonne conduite face au maladie



## chipeur (29 Novembre 2022)

Bonjour à mes collègues ass mat ,

Suis nouveau ici donc m'en voulais pas mon sujet est mal placé ou déjà existants
Cela fait 6ans que j'accueille des enfants et je suis tomber sur un groupe de parents qui ont du mal à comprendre qu'un enfant malade doit être soigné et doit avoir un besoin de repos 
Vous l'aurez compris acceilllir un enfant malade ne me pose pas de problème c'est la vie.
Mais depuis peut leur maladie est devenu la mienne assez facilement et par exemple le weekend dernier je l'ai passé au lit 
Y aurait il un guide de bonne conduite pour cela car j'ai beau leur expliquer que leur enfant est malade et qu'il a besoin d'un docteur même avec une fièvre de 38 degrés les parents s'en fiche et refile leur microbe à tout va 
Sur mon contrat il est marqué que je n'acceuil pas les enfants ayant 38,5 mais quand les enfants arrive chargé avec du Doliprane le matin sa passe inconnito 
Bref si quelqu'un a un guide simple de bonne conduite suis entièrement preneur 

Merci à vous


----------



## Griselda (29 Novembre 2022)

Le sujet maladie est TOUJOURS très compliqué, pour certains PE plus que d'autres.
Bien sur d'abord la pédagogie c'est à dire expliquer de vive voix ainsi que dans le contrat que:
- ni eux ni nous ne sommes medecin donc un enfant mal en point et/ou avec de la temperature DOIT consulter un medecin pour s'assurer que rien de grave ET qu'il n'est pas contagieux pour les copains ainsi que pour Nounou
- que l'enfant mal en point ne sera jamais aussi bien que dans les bras de son Parent, qu'il en a besoin, qu'aucun AM, aussi formidable soit il ne saurait JAMAIS remplacer
- qu'un enfant fievreux peut cacher une bronchiolite, une grippe ou une gastro qui sont 3 maladies très grave chez le tout petit, VOIR MORTELLE!
d'où l'importance de consulter pour son enfant mais aussi pour éviter ces maladies graves aux copains

Ensuite si tout ça n'est pas entendu et bien il faut agir:
- rappeller chaque PE (SMS envoyé aux 2 Parents!) dès que c'est necessaire
- consulter soi même un medecin dès qu'on ne va pas bien et accepter l'arrêt maladie même si ça va embetter les Parents car ainsi ils comprendront qu'ils n'ont pas d'interet a nous refourger leurs enfant malade: nous ne le faisons que trop rarement!


----------



## Emily (29 Novembre 2022)

De mon côté j'ai travaillé avec des parents pendant deux ans qui ne voulaient pas soigner leur fils 😡
Toujours malade mais ça passera tout seul d'après eux.
Du coup les autres copains très malades, les parents allaient chez le médecin deux fois les pauvres.
Ils n"en pouvaient plus.

Si des parents ne veulent pas soigner leur enfant et ne rien entendre c"est toujours difficile.


----------



## chipeur (29 Novembre 2022)

Je vous remercie déjà pour votre bienveillance 
Effectivement l'aspect du sujet est difficile et pour en 6ans j'ai appris à aborder ce sujet avant de rédigé le contrat 
Ce qui me fait peur c'est les retours des parents , comment leur faire comprendre que la il faut un docteur ! Car de vive voix j'ai tout essayé sa ne marche pas le lendemain ils sont devant ma porte avec le bébé qui a pris du Doliprane ... 
En plus c'est les même parents qui ont râlé l'année dernière car un cas de grippe a été accueilli (j'étais pas au courant au moment des faits bien-sûr, il s'agissait encore une fois d'un enfant acceillli avec un peu de fièvre )
J'aimerais bien un schéma simple (et pas trop débile 

Du genre : "mon enfant est malade" 

Pas de fièvre ==> nounou avec explication des symptômes 
J'ai donné du Doliprane ==> avis médical ? Si oui on l'enmène chez nounou .Si non je l'enmène au docteur 

Ect ect 

Sa peut paraître naturel pour nous mais je vous assure que les parents avec le rythme du travail ils s'en foutent pour plus part


----------



## Griselda (29 Novembre 2022)

De même j'explique aux PE l'importance CRUCIALE d'être transparent consernant la prise de médicament.
Exemple: bébé a 38.5 chez moi à 10h, je me dis "bon c'est une petite fièvre, rien de grave", sauf que l'enfant est sous Doliprane mais on ne me l'a pas dit alors qu'un 38.5 avec un Doliprane dans le cornet il y a à peine 2h là oui ça peut être un signe GRAVE.
Imaginons que ce même bébé fait un malaise, je contacte le 15 et eux comme moi pensons qu'il n'a que 38.5 sans doliprane et ils me commande d'en donner (avec accord des PE et tout le toutim), bim: surdosage on endommage gravement son foie et il peut en MOURIR.

Souvent les PE vont d'autant plus mentir s'ils ont la conviction que sinon Nounou ne prendra pas l'enfant, en creche et à l'école ils ont le même problème. A part expliquer en quoi c'est IMPORTANT de tout dire je ne vois pas comment résoudre ça.

Même notre minoration de salaire en cas de maladie de l'enfant n'est pas un argument suffisant, seulement une preuve de notre côté que nous ne demandons pas un avis du medecin juste pour être payée à rien faire.


----------



## kikine (29 Novembre 2022)

chipeur a dit: 


> comment leur faire comprendre que la il faut un docteur ! Car de vive voix j'ai tout essayé sa ne marche pas le lendemain ils sont devant ma porte avec le bébé qui a pris du Doliprane ...
> En plus c'est les même parents qui ont râlé l'année dernière car un cas de grippe a été accueilli (j'étais pas au courant au moment des faits bien-sûr, il s'agissait encore une fois d'un enfant acceillli avec un peu de fièvre )
> J'aimerais bien un schéma simple (et pas trop débile


perso c'est simple: bonjour X a vu un docteur ?
--> si oui ok je prends si pas de contre-indications tout en sachant que je ne donne aucun médicament..
--> si la réponse est non et bien désolée mais je ne prends pas l'enfant sans avis médical, en effet le protocole nous explique que passé 38 de température l'enfant doit voir un médecin et donc pas d'accueil sans...


----------



## Chantou1 (29 Novembre 2022)

Bonjour @chipeur    ....
c’est celui de Dora, son copain le renard 🦊


Alors lorsque ça me gonfle avec leurs microbes, nez qui coule à gogo, tousse à n’en plus finir, etc ...je dis aux parents

 «* il sera isolé des copains pour éviter que les autres n’attrapent sa maladie »

*« En général » ça fait tilt, ils vont voir le médecin ou à la pharmacie et *font ce qu’ils n’aiment pas faire le sérum à 4 mains. *Et j’avoue que cette méthode est quand même imparable et j'aurais dû la faire + tôt ... mais comme je suis « timide » je ne le faisais pas ... 😀😅

PEUT-ÊTRE essayez ma méthode car les parents veulent que leurs enfants jouent avec les autres en étant malade mais ne veulent pas de l’inverse.

D’ailleurs, ils s’abstiennent de me poser la question qui m'énerve au + haut point « *vous en avez de malades ? »* et s’ils le font du coup « *NON QUE LE VOTRE* »

A essayer 😉


----------



## Marine35 (29 Novembre 2022)

vaste sujet ! Alors j’ai eu un petit enrhumé pendant 1 mois 1/2. Il ne supporte pas qu’on touche à son nez depuis toujours et c’est très compliqué donc les parents ne font pas ce qu’il faut pour soigner. J’ai donc décidé de ne pas lui faire de désinfection rhino-pharyngée sauf avant la sieste. Je ne suis pas aide soignante, c’est pénible d’être dans la morve toute la journée, de soigner si à la maison ça ne suit pas. Il a contaminé le copain et là le papa était furax ( ils sont amis…enfin étaient) car sa femme se levait la nuit. J’ai été malade aussi, je suis allée chez le médecin mais ça a dégénéré en otite avec perforation du tympan et arrêt pour moi. Là j’en ai un qui a une laryngite, la maman s’inquiète de la possibilité de contaminer le copain mais pas moi 🙄 et résultat j’ai rdv ce soir chez le médecin car je suis malade, je suis presque aphone. Je ne leur reproche rien car l’enfant a vu le médecin dimanche et est soigné.


----------



## chipeur (29 Novembre 2022)

Je reste transparent avec les parents , je leur explique mais comme je vous ai dit sa fait les sourd
Le bilan vient de tomber pour la petite que je garde elle a une otite , au moin demain je l'accueil avec un traitement et c'est contagieux pour personnes.Je vais retenir la méthode de j'ouvre la porte , elle a vue un docteur pour les prochaines fois mais je me connais je suis trop gentil pour faire ça


----------



## Chantou1 (29 Novembre 2022)

Une otite la fièvre peut monter très vite et redescendre 

Mais medecin donc c’est bon 

Bienvenue @chipeur


----------



## chipeur (29 Novembre 2022)

Oui du coup encore une question que l'on peut se poser "mon enfant a une maladie non contagieuse dois je le garder à la maison quand même ?" et il y aura clairement encore deux écoles de parents même si pour ma part je connais bien la mienne 
Avec ma compagne on vient de créé un arbre des possibilités , je le poffine et je le posterai ici pour avoir vos retours savoir si j'en fais trop ou non
Merci pour vos retours sans jugement en tout cas c'est super agréable 😘


----------



## papillon (29 Novembre 2022)

Bonsoir

1ère fois pour moi à avoir ce souci là avec un PE 
Donc à force d'expliquer et d'expliquer encore,  je ne laisse pas le choix, c'est houleux mais c'est comme ça : respect pour les autres enfants qui eux vont chez le médecin sans pb et respect pour moi en passant.. 
Certaines personnes ne comprennent pas que l'on puisse garder les enfants malades mais jusqu'à un certain point (c'est pourtant expliqué lors des entretiens)
dernièrement j'ai mis en avant le protocole covid car ras-la-casquette et là ô miracle, consultation illico-presto


----------



## Griselda (29 Novembre 2022)

En effet si l'enfant n'est pas contagieux le medecin n'ordonnera pas l'eviction du milieu collectif.
Ceci dit si l'AM refuse de donner des medicaments (aucun) même avec une ordonnance le PE pourrait choisir de garder son enfant à moins qu'il ne fasse plusieurs allé retour dans la journée pour les lui donner?
Préciser que même en présence d'un accueilli malade les copains, si la meteo le permet, auront BESOIN de leur promenade et autre sortie donc si celui qui est malade aurait besoin de rester au chaud... dommage... pour lui... prevoir un bon bonnet pour couvrir les oreilles?!
Bref...

Mais ce qui compte c'est que l'enft ait vu un medecin car typiquement l'otite est une maladie que nous qui ne sommes pas medecin ne pourront pas voir et pourtant elle est responsable de nombre de surdité car mal ou pas soignée... Voilà un nouvel argument massue pour qu'un enfant fievreux aille consulter un medecin... avant de supposer que c'est juste les dents par exemple ;-)


----------



## papillon (29 Novembre 2022)

c'est fou quand même ce pb récurrent de parents qui traînent à amener leurs enfants chez le médecin, je n'arrive pas à comprendre
c'est quand même pas la mer à boire que d'aller consulter même si c'est pour rien que de passer à côté de quelque chose quoi !
moi 2 fois j'ai été obligée de hausser le ton et pour finir ne pas laisser le choix car le PE ne voulait rien entendre ! c'est fou


----------



## Griselda (29 Novembre 2022)

Il y a plusieurs raisons qui peuvent expliquer ce comportement:
- il est de plus en plus difficile d'obtenir un RDV médical dans beaucoup d'endroit, c'est une réalité
- bcp de PE ne veulent pas avoir à être absent de leur travail, subissent la pression des collègues, chef ou employeur et si le médecin dit qu'il faut garder l'enfant ils seront embêtés alors ils font un peu l'autruche en espérant que ça passe tout seul
- l'effet COVID a été pervers: à force de contraindre tout le monde avec des isolement en cascade dès le moindre nez qui coule, les gens n'en peuvent plus des "histoires de maladie et d’arrêt maladie" et ça aussi c'est une réalité

La grande majorité des Parents n'agissent pas ainsi en pensant faire mal pour leur enfant sinon ils ne le feraient pas, c'est certain.


----------



## chipeur (29 Novembre 2022)

Voilà le document en question que l'on a créé avec compagne faite moi vos retours pour savoir si j'exagère de présenté ca ou non


----------



## Chantou1 (29 Novembre 2022)

@chipeur 

C’est très bien SAUF personnellement je mettrais *l’Assistant(e) Maternel(le)* et pas « nounou » qui ne fait pas professionnel. C’est MON avis bien sûr.

Autrement, c’est très bien fait 👍


----------



## Lijana (1 Décembre 2022)

Bonjour `Chipeur',
Je trouve le document très bien fait. Merci!


----------



## Griselda (1 Décembre 2022)

Nickel mais étant à la fois pro petit enfance ET salariée, pour lever toute ambiguité, éviter qu'il ne soit objecté qu'on y voit l'interêt de l'AM ce serait bien qu'un tel document puisse être estampillé du CD et de la PMI.


----------



## Tata50 (1 Décembre 2022)

Bonjour
J aime beaucoup le doc. Très bien fait. 
Griselda a raison mais il en va de l intérêt de tous les enfants accueillis.


----------



## Griselda (1 Décembre 2022)

Tt a fait mais pour ceux où ce doc est necessaire il aurait plus d'impact s'il ne vient pas de l'AM


----------



## GénéralMétal1988 (1 Décembre 2022)

Bonjour,  pourquoi dire NOUNOU ? Je l'emmène chez Nounou...

C'est très infantilisant par rapport aux parents je trouve, que vous demandiez aux enfants de vous appeler Nounou ok passé encore, mais face aux parents ? Vous leur dite moi c'est Nounou ?  
Plus ça va plus j'ai du mal, désolée mais c'est un métier où on doit être crédible,  là on dirait du Disney.  
Désolée de choquer, ce n'est pas un reproche direct mais général,  il n'y même pas d'article devant Nounou..c'est vraiment impersonnel.

Si on réfléchit ce n'est pas un prénom,  ni même une fonction comme on pourrait dire je vais chez LE médecin ou LA coiffeuse...non juste on l'emmène chez Nounou...


----------



## GénéralMétal1988 (1 Décembre 2022)

Perso,  non.  Ce n'est pas du tout notre rôle d'éduquer par une plaquette les bonnes manières ou le bon sens des parents. 

Il y a une plaquette covid !

Encore une fois nous sommes assistantes maternelles pas auxiliaire parentale.

Sinon  pourquoi ne pas faire  :
Le matin : avant d'aller chez Nounou,  je change la couche de BB et papa/maman habille bb selon la météo en vigueur.
Avant d'aller chez Nounou je vérifie que je ne suis pas ni trop en avance ni en retard,  et si c'est le cas je la préviens. 
J'arrive chez Nounou, je dis bonjour  et j'informe NOUNOU de l'état général de BB, je souhaite àtout le monde une bonne journée...etc...

Oups...vous avez compris que ce type de recommandations peut être très mal pris par le parent, enfin ce n'est que mon avis...


----------



## Chantou1 (1 Décembre 2022)

Perso, je DÉTESTE le mot nounou ... j’ai un prénom que j’ai d’ailleurs eu du mal à apprécier, et depuis que je suis AM je l’ »ADORE » donc je m’appelle comment ? Ok

Toi tu t’appelles comment, et ton copain X, et ta copine Y
Ok, donc moi idem ... et en + pas besoin d’aller à une « incroyable transformation » MERCI 😅


----------



## Ladrine 10 (2 Décembre 2022)

Moi j'ai des PE anti médocs
Jamais de visite chez le doc a par celle obligatoire
Je peux vous dire que je m'éclate 😤
Par contre une fois papa me dit 
Oui j'en ai mare elle s'est réveillée toute la nuit j'ai pas dormi je suis fatigué 
Je suis partie en mode furie 
Et lui ai répondu forcément sa fait 15 jours qu'elle tousse arrivé à un moment va falloir faire quelque chose 
Monsieur était pas content
Bin si tu veux pas soigner ta fille vient pas te plaindre chez moi 
Moi je gère choupi pas vous
Non mais 😵
Bon c'est pas pour autant qu'il l'emmène chez le docteur mais au moins il vient plus me chouiner dans les jambes


----------

